# Lone Wolf vs Samurai Executioner



## JoeGKushner (Sep 5, 2004)

So I'm in Borders the other day and they're having a manga/graphic novel sale, buy three, get one free. I pick up some Priest, Chronicles of the Cursed Sword and Lone Wolf and Cub. 

I see another title called Samurai Executioner and it mentions that the main hero here was actually killed in the Lone Wolf and Cub series. I'm only up to #4 in the Lone Wolf and Cub. Does anyone know the graphic novel number in which the two duel?


----------



## haiiro (Sep 5, 2004)

It's been too long since I read the promo blurb for Samurai Exectuioner -- who is the main character?

(In any case, you're in for a real treat with all 28 volumes of Lone Wolf and Cub. They're excellent. )


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Sep 6, 2004)

Lone Wolf and Cub is a great, great, great series!

I'm curious about Samurai Executioner. I'm thinking that it's about the Yagyu replacement for the Shogun's second.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 6, 2004)

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> I'm curious about Samurai Executioner. I'm thinking that it's about the Yagyu replacement for the Shogun's second.




For some reason, I had the vague memory that it was about Ogami Itto's predecessor. Hrm.


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Sep 6, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> For some reason, I had the vague memory that it was about Ogami Itto's predecessor. Hrm.




Now that would be cool. But I don't think that Ogami fought the predecessor for the kogi kaishakunin position.


----------



## Particle_Man (Sep 6, 2004)

I forget which book it is in, but there is one short arc about the third best swordsman in Japan, the guy who sharpens the emperor's swords and tests them on prisoners.  



Spoiler



Needless to say, he goes after Lone Wolf in the main book and gets totally killed.


  So this has to be a prequel series.


----------



## Ibram (Sep 6, 2004)

The character is called Kubikiri Asa, whos called Decapitator Asaemon in LW&C.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 6, 2004)

Ibram said:
			
		

> The character is called Kubikiri Asa, whos called Decapitator Asaemon in LW&C.




In that case, Joe, you're only one book away: Itto fights Asaemon in chapter four of volume five, and it's one hell of a duel. There's also some good buildup and background on Asaemon himself.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 7, 2004)

You are correct, it is in #5. Figured "What the heck." and bought #5-#8.

I was a little let down by the fight though. Both of them were cheated of what could've been the ultimate duel. I can't complain too much though for it did 'feel' like something that Itto's enemies would do.

I've read all of the Lone Wolf books before, but now that I own the first few, I'm really getting into the books. Before it was just a casual skim while waiting for the SO to finish her shopping.


----------



## SableWyvern (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey. This has nothing to do with Kai Lords.

Lone Wolf indeed.

Imposter.


----------

